# Battlefield Bad Company 2 - can't connect



## Introplosion (Sep 21, 2009)

so i got BFBC2 and played single player which runs fine. But if i try to do multiplayer it says i cant connect to the EA online server. I know this has been a common issue with people but i haven't been able to play online at all and I'm really anxious to get some game time in.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Introplosion,

I had the exact same problem as you when i bought the game and tryed to run multiplayer, so i will tell you what fixed my game.
Download the Punkbuster tester from here -- 
*NOTE* You have to click the link which is in the first FAQ question named "Here".
*NOTE 2* You must run the pbsvc.exe as admininstrator!
Install the pbsvc.exe and when you open the program click the - Reinstall Punkbuster option.
Let it run all of it's tests and then open the game and try to play, see if it helps.


----------



## Introplosion (Sep 21, 2009)

Reinstalled it, didn't work.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Did you run the reinstaller as administrator?


----------



## Introplosion (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## Introplosion (Sep 21, 2009)

Ive tried changing my password, opening ports, changing settings, turning off my firewall, etc etc etc. The thing that sucks is my friend is at my house and has been for awhile and he can play fine, sure there are PB kicks but still he can actually play but I havent been able to play a single game at all.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok, this is quite strange. It has been happening to quite a lot of people though.
Have you tried uninstalling the Beta (if you had it installed in the first place).


----------



## Introplosion (Sep 21, 2009)

Didn't have the beta.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Are you using a program called Peerblock at all?
Have you made the game an exception in the windows firewall as well as any third party firewalls?
Were the following ports the ones you had opened?
TCP Ports: 80, 13505, 18800, 18805 
UDP Ports: 53, 10000, 11000-11030, 18805

It could just be an issue on EA's end. Apparently they only have four servers for the game worldwide and they have been hammered by hundreds of thousands of people trying to connect.


----------



## Introplosion (Sep 21, 2009)

Dont use Peerblock.

And those are the ports ive opened.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Just out of interest do a Speedtest and post the results back here.
Thanks.


----------



## Introplosion (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok well i know they're still having problems getting people online so i would give it a week and see if there is any change. After that maybe try a call to EA support directly or something, since you bought the game and so you should be able to play multiplayer.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Your speed is a bit slow. So It could be a contributing factor, do you have these issues with other games? BFBC2 is a ran by EA, I hate EA they really just care about money and never fix the little things in their games. I'm still waiting for the 1.51 patch for 2142, and the no-run fix.


----------



## harryteabag (Mar 7, 2010)

wow they better have this problem fixed before a weeks over...this cant be good for business. Ive had this game for 5 days now and its been an issue for as long as Ive owned Ive been able to play it only about a quarter of the time I want to. Ive done nothing but ***** to all my friends about this game who have in turn decided not to buy it because of this. not good for battlefield


----------



## Introplosion (Sep 21, 2009)

I dont think my speed is an issue, i can play mw2 perfectly, I dont lag ever when playing online. So im pretty sure its on EA end, and they are completely failing to fix the problem.


----------



## Titanium Lion (Jun 26, 2006)

Sadly this is one of those games that is amazingly fun to play, when it works. I've not told my friends not to buy it, I told them to wait till it got patched then I would update them on it ><

As far as having the connect issue I have just a 50/50 chance of being able to play online at any given time. Its highly frustrating. I'm fairly sure that DICE is working as hard as they can to fix things but seeing as how they are working with EA... that could be very difficult.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Introplosion said:


> I dont think my speed is an issue, i can play mw2 perfectly, I dont lag ever when playing online. So im pretty sure its on EA end, and they are completely failing to fix the problem.


That's why I asked if any other games lag. Have you tried contacting EA?


----------



## Introplosion (Sep 21, 2009)

No I haven't contacted EA yet, was hoping to avoid it.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Hmm, unfortunately you may want to contact them. Thought if it's on there end, more pressure will result it being fixed faster..hopefully.. it's EA so any guess is possible. 

http://support.ea.com/cgi-bin/ea.cf...j&p_accessibility=0&p_redirect=&p_faqid=46511



> *QUESTION*
> Why is everything for BFBC2 so slow?
> *ANSWER*
> 
> ...


----------



## M3guy (Nov 19, 2008)

Mine is doing this too now, anyone remember what the problem was ? Those wanks at ea screw up or what ?


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

M3guy said:


> Mine is doing this too now, anyone remember what the problem was ? Those wanks at ea screw up or what ?


If you were able to connect before, but now it is telling you that you can't, try this:

When you go to log in, un-check the "remember" or "auto" login feature. PURPOSELY enter the wrong User and Pass 3 times. Then, the fourth time enter your credentials correctly.

It should work, as this is the game caching your User/Pass and the EA servers being lame. They won't fix it because BF3 is so close to release...


----------



## M3guy (Nov 19, 2008)

Sven2157 said:


> If you were able to connect before, but now it is telling you that you can't, try this:
> 
> When you go to log in, un-check the "remember" or "auto" login feature. PURPOSELY enter the wrong User and Pass 3 times. Then, the fourth time enter your credentials correctly.
> 
> It should work, as this is the game caching your User/Pass and the EA servers being lame. They won't fix it because BF3 is so close to release...



Wow ok im going to try this worthless crap now.


----------



## M3guy (Nov 19, 2008)

o m f u it worked. Thanks Sven ur a grade a teacher. Soz is BC2 about to become big time crappy 2 ? or What although BF3 looks pretty sexual.


----------

